# Replacing axles - replace trans seals or not?



## FieroGT3800SC (Dec 22, 2003)

2001 Sentra SE 2.0 5 speed w/LSD 150k miles. Right axle outer CV joint is shot, boot torn for a long time and the axle is starting to click pretty regularly when turning. Left axle outer boot looks like it will tear any day now so I'm going to do them both and drain/replace the trans oil since it's got 150k on it. My question is, should I replace the axle seals at the trans or not? I was originally planning on replacing them thinking that would be my best bet for ensuring no leaks...but then I was wondering if I'm going to cause more of a chance for a leak since I'll likely be installing the seals with a mallet and a piece of pipe or a socket...not the tool that I'm sure is recommended by Nissan. What's everyone else's experience? Can I get away with just slipping the old axles out and the remans in? By the way, the replacements will be the $60 per side AutoZone remans, not the $590 per side Nissan OEM axles in case that makes a difference.

Thanks,
Ryan


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

if it was me... I would replace them, just because I wouldnt want to pull the axle again for a leak...


----------



## FieroGT3800SC (Dec 22, 2003)

I replaced both axles and both seals with new seals from my local dealer. I used 2 different diameters of exhaust and a hammer to set the new seals. The seals were $23 for both at the dealer. So far no leaks.


----------

